# 10 Year Anniversary



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2014)

For about a year now, the Mods have recognized that some members (and Mods) have been with the Forum - posting, reading, contributing - for 10 years or longer. We have been trying to find a way to recognize this achievement but until we do, we wanted to at the very least, let them know we are aware of it and appreciate them being a part of this Internet thingy. Its can be hard to stay with something so long, especially something as fleeting as the Internet. Interests change, some get bored but when you stick to something, well... its pretty cool that there are some who have stayed with us.

So until we have something proper, we'll just have to shout "Thanks" and look forward to another 10 years!!

and the following members have been here for 10 years. If anybody knows another member that has been here for 10 years* AND contributes daily* to the Forum, let us know. 

The first member is GregP who actually has been here since 2003. We have no pics of dear, ole Greg (wheres the pics, dude?) but we still like him just the same!

GregP

.





.




.




.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow! 10 years....!
I can't believe that I've been here 8 years next month, 2,922 days!!
What have the time gone to? 

Well done guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

Good show chaps!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 23, 2014)

Good stuff guys, keep it up


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Well done gents!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2014)

Wouldn't have missed it...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2014)

Good health, everyone!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2014)

Has it really been that long already???


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Well done you guys, 10 years is way longer that I ever held down the same job or lived in the same town during childhood or working life.

What an achievement.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice achievement gentlemen.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2014)

Very impressive record chaps. Have a drink on Jan!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2014)

This is a great place, and it's the people like you who have been around for so long that makes it so great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you, thank you! (wait for applause to die down) First of all I'd like to thank God (dismayed over the lack of applause) I'd like to thank the academy, I don't really know which academy but I'm sure there is one out there worth thanking. And lastly, for all you young, aspiring members who have only been here a short time, never give up on your dreams because one day you will be here too. Thank you.

Now where is my beautiful blonde to walk off stage with?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2014)

Great stuff guys! I'm nearly there myself!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

Well done Guys!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2014)

Geez, made me look mine up, 10 years in September. Holy cow, hard to believe.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, 8 years for me. How time flies.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected]! Sorry, forgot Eric there!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Now where is my beautiful blonde to walk off stage with?



*Terry!!!*












Btw, how do we know, that these......parties, aren't spambots!? 

Just saying...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 25, 2014)

Did someone say SPAM. Call the Knights of Nee!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not taking my tinfoil hat off anyway.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2014)

There is only one spammer in this thread so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2014)

Watch out for those crosshairs Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have noooo idea what you're talking about....


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 26, 2014)

Well I've known about the site for about 5 years now (that counts right?) but I've only been a member for about 2 years so technically 7 years but not really. Also thank you guys for supporting the younger/new/returning modellers unlike some sites (I'm not gonna say any names) who haven't a care in the world for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 26, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Well done you guys, 10 years is way longer that I ever held down the same job or lived in the same town during childhood or working life.
> 
> What an achievement.




Echo that word for word. Good on yas guys!


----------



## Rogi (Jul 26, 2014)

Hehehe congrats all the 10ers


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2014)

I can see this site keeping my interest for 10 years.
Not many others could.
Good on ya guys for being here and gaining tenure.

I'm only half way there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2015)

and the first of 2015 appears to be.......

.







I just checked on a few and there are quite a few for this year! Congrats for 10 years!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2015)

Well done CB!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats CB!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

Well done CB.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 19, 2015)

You guys are numero uno!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2015)

A few more 10 year members!!

.



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)

Cangrats !!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2015)

Well done chaps !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2015)

look at that old photo of me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations gentlemen. Time for an update Andy. 

Geo


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2015)

June 4th 2015 will be my 10th.

Im going to repost my 1st ever uploaded picture. Hopefully that thread can be reactivated for one more posting. if it still exists in the archive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2015)

Need to update the front page...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2015)

Wojtek / Eric will need to do it I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2015)

No we can do it. Just edit the page. 

I would but ai am using my iPhone and on vacation.


----------

